# Vintage bicycle



## Jaybird (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello. I just bought this bike. Don't know anything about it. I was hoping some of you may be able to let me know what brand it is or what year it is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Looks like an early '60s Murray built Spaceliner or similar with a Chinese motor on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2021)

Late 50's early 60's Murray Fleetline? Definitely Murray made.


----------



## Jaybird (Jun 29, 2021)

Great thanks. Do you know what it's worth?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jaybird said:


> Great thanks. Do you know what it's worth?



What ever someone will pay for it  haha.   I suggest looking in the sold section to see if anything like that has sold. It is not often you see a motorized  Murray. That alone does not make it worth more. Some of those motors are junk and if not properly installed can be dangerous. Post some more pics of the bike , serial number and some info on the motor and maybe someone will come up with an estimate. What is your intention with it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2021)

The bike itself about $100. Does the motor/bike run/ride? I'm not seeing more that a couple hundy in the best of circumstances but these really aren't my cup of tea. V/r Shawn


----------



## skeezer (Jul 1, 2021)

The Chinese engines can be OK or they can be problematic to junk. I was buying top of the line kits for around $180 when they were available. The clutch cover looks like it has a dent.

Skeezer


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 2, 2021)

That is a very nicely assembled motorized bike, with the color matched fuel tank and original rack and rat trap fork.  
I think your bike is worth more than $100, but the 2t Chinese engine adds no real value. 
-It will  be a blast to ride it at car shows and other events.


----------

